# Applying for a job where you work



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Hey all, 

I'm going to apply for another position at my workplace, would you apply with a full blown CV or something alittle less?

The reason I ask is I've never written a CV (well in 6 years) and I'm unsure what to put as my current employer knows me and what I do and can do, so i think I'd feel alittle weird writing about myself and previous roles to someone I work closely with and have done for 6 years.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where I work it's a case of writing a letter of interest for the new position that is available


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes you should put a cv in with a covering letter, it looks professional, shows you are putting the effort in. I also like to see my guys dressed smartly when they apply for anything internally.

Your CV should only be 2 pages long with the key bullet points, have a look online, covering letter should state why you want the job and why you feel you have the appropriate skills.

Good Luck
Jontymo


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, full CV. Treat the application as if it were an external job. If you get to interview make the effort and put a shirt and tie on as well (if you don't wear one for work already). As the other OP says it shows you are serious. It might also pay to try and get some inside information. This works where I am but it's a big company and can be done on the quiet. Last thing to remember is if you don't get the job, take it on the chin and move on. You have stuck your neck out and you will be on people's minds for potential other roles as they come up. When I have had this before I was approached a short while after for another position.


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, they were really helpful. 

I shall write a covering letter and also a CV, treating the whole situation as if i was an "outsider".


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bustanut has covered most of it. I would add that you do your research into the new post. Show them that you have made an effort and are really interested in the post. In my experience of interviewing internal candidates, they have done little research, if any, and just expect to be given the job. It comes down to which candidate performs best on the day, answers the questions well, shows they have the required knowledge.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Another few tips Sean should you get an interview:
Always try to answer the questions you are asked, its surprising how easy it is to talk away and not get to the point, if you forget the question do not be afraid to ask what the question was again.

Also, not sure on role but if it is a competency based interview(read up) then look up STAR:

Situation

Task

Action

Result

Again have a look on the net.

Jon


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

The job I will be applying for is a Team Leader role, managing 4-5 individuals.

This would be to replace my previous team leader as she has recently moved sites. I have been under her management and have worked beside her for the past 3-4 years so I know the role relativley well already. I hope this should give me an edge on any other candidates.

My only concern is that I have never led a team before. I'm hoping this isn't too much of an issue though.


This would be a competency based interview. Thanks for mention STAR I havent heard of this before.

Thanks for all the help above!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

If its your first supervision type role, try not name names when giving examples of staff you work with.
I know it an old saying, but there's no I in team, talk about communication, focusing your team on getting it right first time every time, express to them how you would deliver their objectives with help of your colleagues and not critisize the previous supervisor, let them know that your not worried about asking other team leaders their thoughts on situations that you may have to deal with sooner than go head first bull at a gate at something your not 100% about.
Most employers want team players, not big I am's.
Finally, good luck with the interview


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

saloonsean said:


> The job I will be applying for is a Team Leader role, managing 4-5 individuals.
> 
> This would be to replace my previous team leader as she has recently moved sites. I have been under her management and have worked beside her for the past 3-4 years so I know the role relativley well already. I hope this should give me an edge on any other candidates.
> 
> ...


Very similar situation to me a couple of months ago (I got the job!).

Have a chat with the person who will be making the decision first just in case they're not expecting a formal application, but the advice you've taken is right. It's human nature for people to see you in your current role, and assume that's what you can do. By presenting yourself as 'someone new' you get an opportunity to make them think again and tell them what you're actually capable of, and a CV is a good starting point.

If you haven't got the experience of leading a team, you can still answer questions along the lines of "I've not been in that situation before, but what I would do is ..."

Good luck.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

When I applied for an internal job vacancy I filled out an application form and attached my CV. They liked it as I included things they didn't know about me (Worked there for 5 years). 

I ended up getting the job. I think it's just the extra touch and effort you're putting in


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We have a lot of internal people applying for jobs and expect a full application form and CV/portfolio as if they were not known to us and were applying as an external candidate.

That also goes for the interview, although we might know a person and their pros and cons we still need they to tell us what they can do and why they want the position etc in the interview to make it fair to the external people.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi - make sure you turn the fact that you have not had direct experience leading a team before to your advantage.

You are the better candidate becuase you are growing with the company, understand the expectations of the business and the team and you understand better than anyone form outsde what it is actually like to do the job within that team.

You come with no pre-conceived ideas or bad habits of management - you are a mouldable blank canvass who can grow with the organisation. Best of luck


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice all, it's been a great help.

I have formally applied for the said position with a CV and covering letter as if I was an "outsider". I'm just waiting to hear back, my manager is on holiday for a week so i doubt that I will hear anything for a fortnight.



> You come with no pre-conceived ideas or bad habits of management - you are a mouldable blank canvass who can grow with the organisation. Best of luck


That is a brilliant idea and a great way of thinking.

Prior to me applying I did ask my line manager as what he would think if i did apply for the position. He seemed very positive and told me that he was hoping that I would apply. In the meantime I seemed to have gained Team Leader-ish responsibilities, so I am hoping this is all a good sign.


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Just to update, I have an interview this Thursday.

So I have all my fingers crossed!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

saloonsean said:


> Just to update, I have an interview this Thursday.
> 
> So I have all my fingers crossed!


Good luck


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck. If i were interviewing i would be asking your opinion in various scenarios regarding leading your team. ALWAYS start with safety. Safety safety safety


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

saloonsean said:


> Just to update, I have an interview this Thursday.
> 
> So I have all my fingers crossed!


Good luck.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

saloonsean said:


> Just to update, I have an interview this Thursday.
> 
> So I have all my fingers crossed!


Good luck


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Hey all, 

Got an update on this, unfortunately not a good one.

I had my interview and was offered the position shortly after. I was then told to wait for my new contract to come through from our main office. This is where it goes bad..

A week later I am took aside and told that they have given the position to someone else, no sorry and no reason.

I am absolutely fuming, upset and feel a fool. I am angry as I was told I have got the position and how well I did blah blah. Upset as after 6 years of hardwork, working late and not only doing my own job, but others I have nothing to show for it. Finally, I feel like such a fool as I have celebrated with friends and I have now had to tell them that the position I was offered has now been given to someone else.

As this position is for Team Leader of my department, the person who has been given "my job" will now be my superior and I really do not feel like I will be able to continue in my current role.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I am going to complain, however, I'm really not sure what to do.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Terrible behaviour from your management. Speak to your superior (not your new team leader) and tell him of your frustrations.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear this news

You do have various options, http://www.transform-hr.com/microsite/home.cfm?editionid=121&articleid=434 or

"Where there has been an unconditional offer and the employee has accepted the offer there is a binding contract of employment, even if the employee has not yet started in his or her first day of work. If the employer wishes to withdraw the offer once it has been made and accepted this is in law a breach of contract. The employer would then be liable for the consequences of that breach, for example notice pay (subject to any duty to mitigate loss on the part of the individual).

When the contract has been formed by an unconditional offer and acceptance, the employer should also take care with regard to the reason for subsequently wishing to withdraw. If the reason is a freeze on recruitment the risks are not nearly as high as if it is due, for example, to the fact that the employer has found out that the employee is pregnant or disabled, in which case discrimination claims might ensue. If the reason is pregnancy the employer may also face a claim for automatically unfair dismissal as no qualifying period of service will be required.

Edit, also collect any paperwork or documents which relate to this and I would phone ACAS on Monday 08457 474747

Where there has been a conditional offer of employment, for example one subject to satisfactory references, and that condition has not been satisfied, the contract has not been formed and the employer is able to withdraw. Care should still be exercised if the job offer is subject to health clearance since, if the employee is disabled, the duty to make reasonable adjustments will apply." from http://www.xperthr.co.uk/faqs/topics/2,16/making-job-offers.aspx?articleid=57511&mode=open#57511

However, I would give some serious consideration before you start to do anything. The single biggest bit of advice I can offer is to write down what happened, who said what, where, when etc as soon as possible eg tonight.

Contemporaneous notes can be extremely valuable evidence.

I really cannot emphasise enough the importance of writing in detail what happened.


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Sorry to hear this news
> 
> You do have various options, http://www.transform-hr.com/microsite/home.cfm?editionid=121&articleid=434 or
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, very interesting read.

I have noted dates and times, which will all be incorporated into my email of complaint which will be sent first thing Monday morning.

I have no doubt whatsoever that my manager will not deny offering me the position and me accepting, nor will he deny retracting the offer. I also believe HR and his superiors will take my side and someone will have a telling off, however all of which does not rectify the situation and the impact it has had on myself or my view of management.

The problem is now, I really need to be careful who I upset (even though they are in the wrong) as this is my manager who my grievance is with. Also, I'm not even sure what outcome I would like out of this?

I am really gutted something like this has happened, as up until now I have really enjoyed my job and this has really rocked the boat.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

saloonsean said:


> Thanks for this post, very interesting read.
> 
> I have noted dates and times, which will all be incorporated into my email of complaint which will be sent first thing Monday morning.
> 
> ...


I fully understand your unhappiness and anger and you are right to consider the wider implications. I would still give ACAS a call and see what they say. Don't just write down the dates, write down what was said.

After many many years in HR I can assure you managers can forget or choose to forget what was said and change sides very quickly.

Many people think grievances lead to bigger problems or are rare but 95% are dealt with quietly and are very common, especially in larger organisations

Did I mention you should write down the details :thumb:

Edit. Employment Tribunals are won and lost on procedure and written evidence, this is why I keep saying write it down whilst it is fresh in your mind


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would talk to someone at acas before doing anything


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Shocking mate, I would have my doubts about working for a company with such bad management. Really sorry to hear this. The least they could do is give some form of formal apology and an explanation.


----------

